# Any IL Haunters intrested in a MnT group?



## Sparky_the_spook

I've noticed there are quite a few of us in IL( or rather close to the IL state lines), but I don't know how many people would be interested in a MnT meetup/group. Maybe not for this year, since we are so down to the wire this year, but perhaps for next? 

Let me know,

Sparky


----------



## The Pod

Hey Sparky, Sounds good to me.....


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Whoot! We are now two strong (technically about five strong since I have a few people here who also like to haunt). Spread the word, maybe we can actually get up a good # of haunters!


----------



## PropBoy

We have a small group that meets in SE Wisconsin. We have a guy that drives up from IL.
Check us out Wisconsin Dead Zone
This one is in Mukwanago about 40 mins from state line just off I-43.
-PB


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Whereabouts are you, Chicagoland or downstate?


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Hey there Ms. Wicked. Right smack dab in the middle in East Peoria, IL. And thats not bad, PB for the Northern IL people! I had no idea one was so close.


----------



## PropBoy

Sparky_the_spook said:


> Hey there Ms. Wicked. Right smack dab in the middle in East Peoria, IL. And thats not bad, PB for the Northern IL people! I had no idea one was so close.


Ya I think it's actually next weekend that we are meeting, follow the thread and drop us a line. I think we have a guy from IL coming up again.

-PB


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Ugh, I won't be able to make it to this one!!!! I will, however, make sure I watch that because I am horribly interested in getting together with more haunters.


----------



## djtrance

*heck yeah*

I would be interested, but I'm a little further south, so it will take some planning.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Nice! Another strong. Don't worry, I like to plan things way in advance, especially for a MnTs.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

So far, I've also got three people from other sites so this is well on its way to actually happening! Keep brining in more IL peeps and we will start to plan!


----------



## DeathTouch

I think I might be a little closer to chicago but it sounds cool.


----------



## Volscalkur

I've been meaning to see of there are any other haunters in my new area since I moved from CO! I'm down in Jacksonville, which is fairly close to Peoria (I think?) and would definitely be excited about getting together with some fellow haunters.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Definitely interested!


----------



## Slanks

Where are you located Cat_Bones? There is Chicago Haunt Builders. It is based on Yahoo Groups. Message me if interested.


----------



## Cat_Bones

sent you a message i'm on the far south side of chicago (near indiana)


----------



## Slanks

Sorry for the delay in responding - been traveling. I responded to your message with info about our group, Chicago Haunt Builders.


----------



## ladysherry

My aunt is in palatine and would love to come to the next mnt. Please send me the info for the nextvone. Thanks


----------



## Kraken

any MnT yet??


----------



## wdGoof

I have always read the MNT feeds on the east coastt with a fair amount of jealousy. Please add me to the list. I am located in the west suburbs of Chicago (Aurora to be exact) 

I would love to get involved ina local MNY group.


----------



## shadowopal

Officially I don't think we can post the websites. But, if you go to Yahoo Groups home page and search for "Chicago Haunt Builders", the first two results are us. There is a yahoo groups page and a website.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Im in Illinois but closer to St.louis, MO. I'm about 45 minutes from downtown st.louis. But i would love to have a make & take. I also know a few other home haunter's in the surrounding area close to my town.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

We are having a IL make and take June 15th. In O'fallon, IL. It's in the st.louis metro east area so we are Illinois haunters that are closer to st.louis then to chicago. But anyone is welcome to attend. I'm about 40 minutes from springfield and 40 minutes from st.louis, so right in the middle of the two lol. Anyway feel free to message me if you'd like to go. It's our first get together so we will probably be making something small , like tombstones. Plenty of food and sharing with other haunters. Sorry i didn't mean to take over this thread of you guy's starting a make and take, i just wanted to share with other Illinois folks who might wanna come. Thanks


----------



## Kraken

Anything planned for this year?


----------



## theric85

This thread is really old, anybody still doing it? I am interested in this as well. I live just outside of St. Louis, the furthest I would drive would be Springfield, IL.


----------

